# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  أسماء المدارس الخاصة في راس الخيمة

## هند سلطان

:Salam Allah: 

*المدارس الخاصة مع رقم المدرسة*


*المدرسة : المنار الخاصة*
*المواد :منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*من الصف الأول الأساسي حتى الصف الثاني عشر (علمي) في منطقة خزام.*
*الرقم المدرسة***


*المدرسة: دار العلوم النموذجية الخاصة* 
*المواد :منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس الأساسي*
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة الرمس.*


*المدرسة:الخلود الخاصة*
*المواد :منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس* 
*الرقم ***
*منطقة المعمورة.*


*المدرسة:نورة بنت سلطان النموذجية*
*أول وثاني روضة* 
*المواد : منهج خاص* 
*منطقة الظيت الجنوبي .*
*رقم المدرسة:2353737 -* 


*المدرسة :النصر الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس*
*المواد :منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة جلفار .*


*المدرسة:الشيخة حصة بنت صقر الخاصة.*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الثالث الأساسي .*
*المواد: منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة رأس الخيمة* 


*المدرسة :رأس الخيمة الحديثة الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف التاسع*
*المواد: منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة رأس الخيمة* 


*المدرسة: نداء الإسلام الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس الأساسي*
*المواد :منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم*
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة الرمس* 


*المدرسة:دار السلام الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف التاسع*
*المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة رأس الخيمة* 


*المدرسة:الروابي الحديثة الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف التاسع الأساسي* 
*المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة المعمورة.*


*المدرسة:الرشاد الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس* 
*المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة:***
*منطقة الظيت الجنوبي*


*المدرسة:العربية الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف التاسع*
*المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة الغب*


*المدرسة:التربية الإسلامية الخاصة* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الحادي عشر (علمي)*
*المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة رأس الخيمة .*


*المدرسة:مسافي الخاصة* 
*أول وثاني روضة* 
*المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة مسافي .*


*المدرسة:بدر الخاصة* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس*
*المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم* 
*رقم المدرسة***
*منطقة العريبي.*


*المدرسة:الهندية الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الثاني عشر* 
*المواد:المنهج الهندي* 
*رقم***
*منطقة المعمورة.*


*المدرسة:الشويفات الدولية الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الثاني عشر* 
*المواد:منهج خاص*
*رقم***
*منطقة خزام.*


*المدرسة:الإنجليزية المثالية الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف العاشر* 
*المواد:المنهج الهندي* 
*رقم***
*منطقة المعمورة.*


*المدرسة:ألفا الدولية الخاصة* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس*
*المواد: المنهج الهندي* 
*رقم***
*منطقة النخيل*


*المدرسة:الهندية الجديدة الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الثاني عشر* 
*المواد :المنهج الهندي* 
*رقم***
*المعمورة شارع المنتصر.*


*المدرسة:البنجلاديشية الإسلامية الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف العاشر*
*المواد:المنهج البنغالي* 
*رقم***
*منطقة جلفار.*


*المدرسة:الباكستانية الثانوية العليا*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الثاني عشر* 
*المواد:المنهج الباكستاني* 
*رقم***
*المعمورة بجانب مركز شرطة المعمورة .*


*المدرسة:رمسيس الإنجليزية الخاصة*
*من أول روضة حتى الصف السادس* 
*المواد: المنهج البريطاني* 
*رقم***
*منطقة خزام* 


*المدرسة:الطلاب الهندية الخاصة* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الثاني عشر* 
*المواد:المنهج الهندي* 
*رقم***
*منطقة النخيل .*


*المدرسة :الهندية العامة العليا الخاصة* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف الثاني عشر* 
*المواد:المنهج الهندي* 
*رقم***
*منطقة النخيل* 


*المدرسة :المنال الخاصة* 
*من أول روضة حتى الصف العاشر*
*المواد:المنهج الهندي* 
*رقم***
*رأس الخيمة.*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## اخت الحنان

يزاج الله خير اختي افدتينا

----------


## انين الحب

شكرا اختي ع الموضوع المفيد

والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوووووووورين حبيباتي

----------


## MISS 7Rakat

*مشكووووووووووووووووورين*

----------


## هند سلطان

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## هند سلطان

تسلمين

----------


## أحلى بنوته8

...........................

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## شانيل82

مشكورة ما قصرتي

----------


## هند سلطان

العفوووووووووا حياااااااااااااتي

----------


## يمنات

يعطيج العافيه اختي هند  :Smile:

----------


## هند سلطان

الله يعافيج الغاليه

----------


## sun and sand

الغاليات شو الفرق بين منهج وزاره التربيه والمنهج الخاص

----------


## هند سلطان

المدارس الخاصة فيها منهج أنجليزي يعني الرياضيات والعلوم بالأنجليزي وأما 
منهج الوزارة كله بالعربي يعني العلوم والرياضيات بالعربي يكون الغاليه

----------


## ليندااااا

اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## دمعة ابتهال

جزك الله الف خير

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوووووووووره

----------


## احتاجك..

اببببببببببيييبب

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووره

----------


## أم شعلة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة.

بالنسبة لـ
المدرسة:الشيخة حصة بنت صقر الخاصة.
من أول روضة حتى الصف الثالث الأساسي .
المواد: منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم 
رقم المدرسة**
منطقة رأس الخيمة 

هل ممكن أن تعطينني نبذة عن الدراسة فيها، وعن الرسوم وما أشبه، يعني إن كانت إحداكن أدخلت أبناءها فيها؟

وجزاكن الله خير الجزاء

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكووووووووووووره حبيبتي بالنسبة عن 
المدرسة:الشيخة حصة بنت صقر الخاصة.
من أول روضة حتى الصف الثالث الأساسي .
المواد: منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم 
هيه زينه بس مشكله عندهم قوانين مب حلوه لأن قبل أختي دخلت عيالها بنت وولد في الروضة الثاني وبعدين خلصوا الروضة وسيده طلعتهم وساروا المدرسة الثانية
بسبب هذه القوانين حين بخبرج أول شئ ممنوع الغياب إلا بعذر بس يومين يغيبون وان كثروا 3 أيام سووو لج حشرة لازم الاطفال إذا يتهم حمي وزجمة لازم يغيبون
كيف بيتبه حق الدرس وهو تعبان أتخيلي أونه لازم يحضر إلي المدرسة وثاني شئ أذا الياهل معلمة ضربته مثلا يت الام بتحتشر علي معلمة ما يصدقون الام كله يدرون
مع معلمة ويخلون الام هذا غلط أصلا صح لأن الياهل يعرف مب غبي أن ما يعرف ولا يشوف تري يشوف في معلمات يفرقن بين طالب وطالبات لازم الياهل يحس جذه
صح والثالث شئ أن الاكل أتحملي أتحطين له بطاطه ولا كاكاو ولا عصير هذا ممنوع ما أدري ليش لازم الياهل يعيبه ياكل هذه الاشياء صح ولا غلط والله حرام عليهم وأذا شافوا كاكاو ولا عصير ولا بطاطة علي طووووول ياخذونه ويخلونه يصيح والله وحليله بس يبيعون سندويش و الماي بس غير عن هذا ما شئ وإذا وصل المدرسة متأخر
قاموا ينازعونه ويطرشون رساله للأم أوللأب بعد والله يوم شافت أختي جذه طلعت عيالها من المدرسة والله يهديهم ما يحترمون الام ولا يقدرون مووووول أتحملي الغاليه
منهم....................................

----------


## أم شعلة

> مشكووووووووووووره حبيبتي بالنسبة عن 
> المدرسة:الشيخة حصة بنت صقر الخاصة.
> من أول روضة حتى الصف الثالث الأساسي .
> المواد: منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم 
> هيه زينه بس مشكله عندهم قوانين مب حلوه لأن قبل أختي دخلت عيالها بنت وولد في الروضة الثاني وبعدين خلصوا الروضة وسيده طلعتهم وساروا المدرسة الثانية
> بسبب هذه القوانين حين بخبرج أول شئ ممنوع الغياب إلا بعذر بس يومين يغيبون وان كثروا 3 أيام سووو لج حشرة لازم الاطفال إذا يتهم حمي وزجمة لازم يغيبون
> كيف بيتبه حق الدرس وهو تعبان أتخيلي أونه لازم يحضر إلي المدرسة وثاني شئ أذا الياهل معلمة ضربته مثلا يت الام بتحتشر علي معلمة ما يصدقون الام كله يدرون
> مع معلمة ويخلون الام هذا غلط أصلا صح لأن الياهل يعرف مب غبي أن ما يعرف ولا يشوف تري يشوف في معلمات يفرقن بين طالب وطالبات لازم الياهل يحس جذه
> صح والثالث شئ أن الاكل أتحملي أتحطين له بطاطه ولا كاكاو ولا عصير هذا ممنوع ما أدري ليش لازم الياهل يعيبه ياكل هذه الاشياء صح ولا غلط والله حرام عليهم وأذا شافوا كاكاو ولا عصير ولا بطاطة علي طووووول ياخذونه ويخلونه يصيح والله وحليله بس يبيعون سندويش و الماي بس غير عن هذا ما شئ وإذا وصل المدرسة متأخر
> ...


تسلمين أختي الكريمة ما قصرتي في المعلومات.
سؤال آخر لو تتكرمين وأسأل الله أن لا يحرمك الأجر ويسهل عليك أمورك:
كم الرسوم الإجمالية من تسجيل ودراسة وكتب وما أشبه؟

وإذا أمكن تعطيني نبذة عن هذه المدارس، ولا أكلف عليك وأجرك على الله:
المدرسة:التربية الإسلامية الخاصة 
من أول روضة حتى الصف الحادي عشر (علمي)
المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم 
رقم المدرسة**
منطقة رأس الخيمة .

المدرسة: دار السلام الخاصة
من أول روضة حتى الصف التاسع
المواد:منهج وزارة التربية والتعليم 
رقم المدرسة**
منطقة رأس الخيمة 

وأسأل الله أن ييسر أمورك ويفرج عنك كل هم وضيق
والسموحة على الإزعاج

----------


## هند سلطان

هلا الغاليه أسمحيلي عن المدرسة دار السلام الخاصة
من أول روضة حتى الصف التاسع مب زينه مووووووووول 
أما المدرسة التربية الإسلامية الخاصة واااااااااايد روعه وعن الرسوم كل السنه يغيرون زيادة 
ما أعرف عن الرسوم حبيبتي بس الدوام الصبح من 7و نص إلي 2 ظهر وياخذون في اليوم 8 حصص والله تعب من الصف الاول الابتدائي إلي الثانويه العامة...

----------


## أم شعلة

> هلا الغاليه أسمحيلي عن المدرسة دار السلام الخاصة
> من أول روضة حتى الصف التاسع مب زينه مووووووووول 
> أما المدرسة التربية الإسلامية الخاصة واااااااااايد روعه وعن الرسوم كل السنه يغيرون زيادة 
> ما أعرف عن الرسوم حبيبتي بس الدوام الصبح من 7و نص إلي 2 ظهر وياخذون في اليوم 8 حصص والله تعب من الصف الاول الابتدائي إلي الثانويه العامة...


جزاك الله خير الجزاء أختي الكريمة على النصح والتوجيه، ويسر الله أمورك وأعانك.
وهل شهادة مدرسة التربية الإسلامية الخاصة معترف بها؟
والتفاصيل الأخرى إن شاء الله سأطلبها منهم إن تيسر.
وكثر الله من أمثالكِ المتعاونين أيتها الكريمة.

----------


## هند سلطان

وهل شهادة مدرسة التربية الإسلامية الخاصة معترف بها؟
نعم معترف فيها في الوزارة التربية والتعليم لديهم أيضا حفلات ورحلات للمدرسة
وشئ حصة للكمبيوتر وبعد حصة تجويد القرأن الكريم وحصة الموسيقي بعد
وعن تجويد القرأن علية 100 درجة

----------


## أم شعلة

> وهل شهادة مدرسة التربية الإسلامية الخاصة معترف بها؟
> نعم معترف فيها في الوزارة التربية والتعليم لديهم أيضا حفلات ورحلات للمدرسة
> وشئ حصة للكمبيوتر وبعد حصة تجويد القرأن الكريم وحصة الموسيقي بعد
> وعن تجويد القرأن علية 100 درجة


المعذرة أختي الكريمة انقطعت فترة ولم أنتبه لردك هنا
أسأل الله أن يثيبك خيرا ويتقبل منك الصيام والقيام ويفتح عليك أبواب رحمته وفضله وإحسانه
وبعد إذنك أود الاستفسار عن مدرسة رأس الخيمة الحديثة
قرأت البعض يثني عليها ويمدحها كثيرا
لكن أردت التأكد من ذوات الخبرات والتجارب معها
وسامحيني أثقلت عليك أختي الكريمة

ولو أي أخت تعرف شيئا عن مدرسة رأس الخيمة الحديثة فلا تبخل على أختها
ويا حبذا لو تكون ممن لها أبناء فيها لعلنا نستفيد من تجاربها
وجزاكن الله خير الجزاء

----------


## هند سلطان

مدرسة رأس الخيمة الحديثة 
حبيبتي وااااااااايد زينه هذه المدرسة عيال أخويه فيها وايد روعه فيها أهتمام زياده عندهم وبعد لأزم حفظ القرأن الكريم
وفي الامتحانات التربيه الاسلامية يحطون الايه لازم يكملون الايه أول بأول وعليها 100 درجة والدوام المدرسة من الساعه
7 ونص إلي الساعه 2 ظهرا وفيها من الروضة إلي الثالث الاعدادي بس ويعطونهم الاوراق فيها متي تكون الحفلات ومتي يكون الامتحانات ومتي 
يكون تسميع الايات الكريمة متي مجلس الامهات عليج تذاكر الاول بأول علشان ما يصعب عليها موووول وأنتي تدرين في منهاج صعبه ...
أتمني ساااااااااااااعدج الغاليه

----------


## أم شعلة

> مدرسة رأس الخيمة الحديثة 
> حبيبتي وااااااااايد زينه هذه المدرسة عيال أخويه فيها وايد روعه فيها أهتمام زياده عندهم وبعد لأزم حفظ القرأن الكريم
> وفي الامتحانات التربيه الاسلامية يحطون الايه لازم يكملون الايه أول بأول وعليها 100 درجة والدوام المدرسة من الساعه
> 7 ونص إلي الساعه 2 ظهرا وفيها من الروضة إلي الثالث الاعدادي بس ويعطونهم الاوراق فيها متي تكون الحفلات ومتي يكون الامتحانات ومتي 
> يكون تسميع الايات الكريمة متي مجلس الامهات عليج تذاكر الاول بأول علشان ما يصعب عليها موووول وأنتي تدرين في منهاج صعبه ...
> أتمني ساااااااااااااعدج الغاليه


كثر الله من أمثالك أيتها الطيبة
أبدا لم تقصري في المساعدة والله يجزيك خير الجزاء وييسر أمورك

قرأتُ أن تدريس الأولاد يكون من مدرِّسين رجال، حتى في مراحل الابتدائي
فإذا كانت الولد ليس له أب يتابعه ولا أي أحد سوى أمه، فكيف يمكنها التواصل مع المعلِّمين؟
وهل عندهم مواد نشاط كالرياضة والفنية مثلا؟
وهل يَقبلون التسجيل على بداية السنة الدراسية؟ أم الأمل في ذلك ضعيف؟!

وأكرر شكري لك على سرعة تجاوبك وتواصلك
فجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك

----------


## هند سلطان

هلا وغلا حياااااااااااتي
فإذا كانت الولد ليس له أب يتابعه ولا أي أحد سوى أمه، فكيف يمكنها التواصل مع المعلِّمين؟
عادي حبيبتي يستوي تواصل مع معلم والأم حتي يستوي مجلس الأباء زيارة الأم معرفت أخبار ولدها مع معلم 
وهل عندهم مواد نشاط كالرياضة والفنية مثلا؟ نعم يوجد لديهم نشاط رياضة وفنية وموسيقي وكمبيوتربعد
وهل يَقبلون التسجيل على بداية السنة الدراسية؟ أم الأمل في ذلك ضعيف؟!
أتصلي لهم وأسألي إذا في التسجيل ولا لا لأن ما أدري إذا شئ تسجيل ولا لا مب متأكده
قبل عن تبند المدارس سجلووووا فيها لأن المدرسين قالوا حق أخويه ودفعووووا الرسوم بعد حق هذه السنه
والرسوم علي حدود 12000درهم بس أسألي عن الرسوم في أي الصف بيكون علشان تعرفين كم الرسوم بالضبط؟
العفووووووو الغاليه

----------


## أم شعلة

> هلا وغلا حياااااااااااتي
> فإذا كانت الولد ليس له أب يتابعه ولا أي أحد سوى أمه، فكيف يمكنها التواصل مع المعلِّمين؟
> عادي حبيبتي يستوي تواصل مع معلم والأم حتي يستوي مجلس الأباء زيارة الأم معرفت أخبار ولدها مع معلم 
> وهل عندهم مواد نشاط كالرياضة والفنية مثلا؟ نعم يوجد لديهم نشاط رياضة وفنية وموسيقي وكمبيوتربعد
> وهل يَقبلون التسجيل على بداية السنة الدراسية؟ أم الأمل في ذلك ضعيف؟!
> أتصلي لهم وأسألي إذا في التسجيل ولا لا لأن ما أدري إذا شئ تسجيل ولا لا مب متأكده
> قبل عن تبند المدارس سجلووووا فيها لأن المدرسين قالوا حق أخويه ودفعووووا الرسوم بعد حق هذه السنه
> والرسوم علي حدود 12000درهم بس أسألي عن الرسوم في أي الصف بيكون علشان تعرفين كم الرسوم بالضبط؟
> العفووووووو الغاليه


أفدتني جزاك الله خير الجزاء
سأحاول إن يسر الله أن أتصل عليهم وأتواصل معهم ولو على بداية العام
فإن كان خيرا يسره الله وسهله

يسر الله أمورك أيتها الطيبة وبارك في وقتك وجهدك 
وجعل لك من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## هند سلطان

اللهم أمين ياااااااااارب العالمين حبيبتي

----------


## مروهاج

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوره

----------


## فهيمه

مشكورة

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوووووووووووره حيااااااااااااتي

----------

